# Kodak Moment Baby Photo Contest



## JenLavazza (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!
 I submitted a photo of my daughter into the Kodak Moment Baby Photo  Contest for a chance to win $10,000 towards my daughters college fund  (amongst other items).  I received an email a couple days ago announcing  the top 25 finalists out of over 15,000 submissions.....I was one of them!!!  Here is a link to view  the slide show:

KODAK Gallery | Kodak Moment Top 25 Babies

 (whoa...that's a long link!)

 Anyway, I received another email yesterday announcing I am now one of  the 9 finalists!!  I won a Kodak Easyshare camera and $250.00 gift card  to Kodak Galleries!  They'll announce the winners next week....I'll keep  you all posted!

Just wanted to share my exciting news!!    I am SO stoked!!


----------



## EhJsNe (Jun 13, 2010)

Cute picture


----------



## Olympus E300 (Jun 13, 2010)

That's great!!  Good luck!!  I caught your picture...Boy...The little one looks cranky!!  Great shot though!!  Cheers!!


----------



## katy625 (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh my lord she is precious!!!!!! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Aayria (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations!! Out of all the pictures "ahead" of the one you picked, I would absolutely vote for yours as the best, hands down! 

  Good luck!


----------



## Rrr3319 (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats!  I love the picture, too cute!


----------



## vtf (Jun 14, 2010)

Good Luck:thumbup:


----------

